
Instagram Launching Video Chat, New Explore Tab, and Spotify Story Integration - shakked
https://instagram-press.com/blog/2018/05/01/new-ways-to-share-and-connect-on-instagram/
======
vineydhiman
Is there any way to get the functionality right now?

